# Printing, sublimation, Questions!



## anzhelika95 (Mar 23, 2019)

Okay so about a year and a half ago I start sublimation, I was doing mugs or well trying to. I purchased a printer off eBay I believe it was a stylus 88+. It was awful I spent hours and hours trying to perfect the image but had no luck. Later on the computer I was in setting, that printer had previous owners which was crap since the eBay listing said brand new and no returns. So after trying and trying and trying to get my printer to work I stopped because I was pregnant. 
Now I have decided I want to get back into it and give it another go. I was watching some YouTube videos and decided to buy a printer from Best Buy and make it into a sublimation printer basically by putting in the correct ink. I bought an Epson WF 7710. Also I got the warranty, Best Buy said by putting in sublimation ink it only voids warranty for Epson not Best Buy. So I have a better printer, Yay. I still have a good amount of mugs and ink from a year and a half ago. I read that ink even when sealed if exposed to very cold or very hot weather over time shouldn't be used because it can damage printer so I ordered new ink. What about the mugs I have. Should I try to use them or should I be prepared to order a bunch of new ones? Also I have everything set up in the living room, once baby is crawling we will have a baby gate set up. Is it safe to sublimate mugs or t-shirt, etc with baby in the room or should I wait till she is sleeping and shut her door and then open the windows in the living room for a while after I'm done. Is it safe to sublimate with her in the room? Print? 
I have ideas of what I want as my art but I don't have the skills. I plan on getting a local artist and paying them. I spoke to the copyright off and they said as long as I get a written statement with their signature I can file for copyright and own it fully as my own and keep the artists document in my personal files. I plan on checking ID or Drivers license and am requiring the signature to match the one on their identification. Also I will be meeting in a public place with cameras. Any have experience with this? writing out a basic contract? Any advice? Any other precautions I should take? 
I want good quality mugs, shirts, ink, paper, etc. Please comment with suggestions for any of these. Feel free to give me your feedback and even a link if you want.
Also I really want to put my trademark name on the bottom of mugs, any suggestion of a permanent not to expensive way to do this? 
Any free software programs or templates online for mugs?
THANK YOU FOR LOOKING AT MY POST! I really appreciate it! I know its a lot of info and questions, but I have been trying to google a lot of this and don't get the info I need. If you can answer any of my questions that would be helpful. THANK YOU! HAVE A GOOD DAY!


----------



## LAPS (Jan 23, 2017)

Sublimation ink has a shelf-life (it should have an expiration date on it), I suggest purchasing new ink bad ink will ruin the print head. Mugs should still sublimate just fine. As far as your kids, that is a judgement call you have to make. 
Can't help you the legal questions either other than a lawyer with copyright experience for a consultation.
Good luck restarting, hope it goes well.


----------

